# top 5 favorite bass lakes



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

what are your top 5 favorite bass lakes in ohio?
mine are
1.nimi-got so many bass over 4 pounds this year,including my new pb(22")
2.milton-for those bronzebacks  -got my new pb this year,another 22 incher.was over 5.5.
3.portage lakes,pretty good fishing for as much fishing pressure thats on that lake.
4.west branch-the fall crankbaits,man can't wait!
5.deer creek-wish it was open earlier  .i know Nipididdee has to agree with it being in the top five.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

all those are great lakes, but honestly, i have done super at just about every lake this year with the exception of berlin and north, and thats just because I need to fish em more.nimi and portage do get my vote though


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I dont think I could name my favorite five either but have realized the potential of some lakes.
But alum creek and clear fork would be up there. Never did get around to fishing portage.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

ive only fished a few, but i like mosquito and grand lake (only in the spring for grand)


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

1. Portage lakes- home lake and usually do pretty well all year
2. Sam Rayburn Resivior- Texas baby!!!! enough said
3. Lake Erie- big smallies and a great fishery
4. Dollar Lake- its hidden but it has some hawgs
5. Long lake- another one close to home with alot of big fish


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

guess I didn't see the ohio part of the question. toss in Nimi and mover the rest up one spot. but Rayburn was AWESOME I wanna go back so bad but I can't afford it.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

If I had fished all the lakes in Ohio I could answer that question. Unfortunately I haven't. I've spent some time in Alum Creek this year, and through all the "crazies", I managed to figure some things out. I'm a river rat, so what do I know!lol!>BornToFish


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

is portage a eletric motor only ?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

no portage has a 400 hp limit


----------

